# What Pi sounds like!



## The Catboy (Mar 16, 2011)

My friend showed me this like 5 minutes ago and I felt like sharing it with you guys
[youtube]iOjsRyxL7Rs[/youtube]


----------



## tehnoobshow (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow........this is pretty cool.


----------



## Ikki (Mar 16, 2011)

That was interesting.

And I love banjos and ukuleles.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 16, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> And I love banjos and ukuleles.




Off topic: If you like them both, have you ever heard of a banjolele? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t28COxEp2k
(not embedding the video to keep from derailing this thread)


----------



## Rhulqdahr (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice, I wonder if the Euler's number sounds as good as pi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 19, 2011)

Sorry, but the video says:






 This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Lars Erickson. Sorry about that.


----------

